# Best off-rad car in Dubai?



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

*Best off-road car in Dubai?*

After driving for a couple of weeks in my not so flashy rental Lancer and seeing this terrible car crash, I have decided to buy a 4x4 car. Mainly because I want to drive off-road and for safety reasons. I have quite a good budget and I am looking for a new car (might change though). I have narrowed it down to Nissan, Toyota and Mitsubishi. So what are your experiences with the various models of these brands off road as well as on road? 

Thank you in advance <Mac>


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

I will go for Toyota


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

I am leaning towards Toyota; which model and specs you are thinking of?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Toyota Prado or Nissan Patrol-at least in terms of desert performance.


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Am working in Al tayer motors FORD cars
if u r yhinking about the Explorer or the Edge or Escape 
then contact me for more details

cheers


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Historically, American cars don't do very well in the UAE. Cherokees might be the one exception. Sorry to take a dig at your business, Kris. I would generally avoid Fords in the UAE for myself (well...in the US, too)


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

cairogal said:


> Historically, American cars don't do very well in the UAE. Cherokees might be the one exception. Sorry to take a dig at your business, Kris. I would generally avoid Fords in the UAE for myself (well...in the US, too)


u r right it was before getting heat and bad AC plus the expensive spare parts

but since FORD and most of the american cars got changed in their technology and started doing some EXCLUSIVE production for the middle east
they avoid almost all the mistakes 

now u can notice how many ford around you in the street...the sales got increased around 40% in 2007 and another 40% till the mid of 2008

once i came to dubai they all told me to AVOID BMW , and its my lovely car
i bought the most sporty one M3 and kept it for three years and maybe i spent on it around 3000 dirham ONLY .

it was perfect, then i own Mercedes and the same all the ppl told me to avoid it, and till now around one year and half with me..going perfectly.

the technology got changed nowdays...forget about the past.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm thinking performance in the sand, kris, since the OP is looking for the best off-road vehicle. I should add the Toyota Land Cruiser to my initial list. Kris, I don't think I'd buy a Ford in the US, so I suppose that's why I wouldn't give it a 2nd thought in the UAE. I suppose I base that on history and consumer reports.


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

yess u r right 
for the best performance on sand i have tried the Xterra and the FJ and the Jeep wrangler

jeep wrangler on the top then the FJ toyota 
i dont know about ht e other


----------



## ctfc (Jul 19, 2008)

This site is pretty thorough drivearabia dot com and gives practical reviews in an amusing way.

For off road, Toyota Land Cruiser seems to be the runaway winner though if you like the look, the Hummers are extremely capable off road and not expensive to run here at least.


----------



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

Any ideas on how much the 2008 models of midsize SUVs like the CRV or RAV cost in Dubai nowadays? Would you recommend driving them?


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

just a question - I'm looking to buy a car (my first in dubai) end of August, at the moment im renting a Lancer and hating it, and i also want to buy something bigger but do not want to spend too much (my budget is 2000pm) - what do you guys think of the Hyundai Tucson, and what other biggish types of vehicles are out there. Not really into dune bashing but want something with stronger engine and that's safer than a Lancer!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't blame you for not liking the Lancer. I always liked the short wheel base Hyundai Galloper (sp). I liked the look of the Suzuki Vitara, but everyone says stay away from it. It is truly all that bad of a car?


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok thanks for all the replies... After walking into some showrooms, my best bet is the Nissan Xterra. The toyotas had a bit of a plasticy feeling to their models...


----------



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

How much would the Xterra set you back? In Dubai, how do expats generally finance car purchases? Dealership financings or bank car loans? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Some people buy 2nd hand out of pocket, others opt for car loans. I can't comment on the price of the xterra, but there seem to be a lot of deals out there right now for car loans at the moment.


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

Well i am a big fan of American cars but in Toyota i prefer Lexus Its d only japanese car that can compete the american cars in terms of luxury and performance. FJ cruiser isnt bad to recommend when it comes to pocket.


----------

